#ubuntu-us-ga 2011-02-26
<tpham> libc
#ubuntu-us-ga 2013-02-24
<jasnow> Are we having an event during Jam?
<jasnow> in Atlanta
<jasnow> Helllllooooo
<jasnow> no one home - by
